# Bucket list....



## ecchef (Sep 7, 2011)

Feeling a little mortal this evening & thinking what would be the 5 things I would like to do before I croak. Order not important.

1. Hang out with David Lindley for a weekend.
2. Work in an old Medoc vineyard at harvest time.
3. Have a culinary epiphinay in a dream and produce it for my friends the next day.
4. Have incredible sex with my wife for 24 hours with only the occasional pee and food break.
5. Eat the last White Castle burger ever made.

Is it obvious I've been drinking?!? :dazed:


----------



## Eamon Burke (Sep 7, 2011)

Some of those are absurd(why not just eat any White Castle?), but some Ive done.


----------



## apicius9 (Sep 7, 2011)

1. Hang out for a weekend of cooking, eating and drinking with Eckart Witzigmann & Paul Haeberlin
2. Have a magnum of Chateau d'Yquem with my friends (1975? 1990?)
3. Visit Machu Picchu
4. Win the lottery
5. Have incredible sex with your wife for 24 hours with only the occasional pee and food break.:sofa:


Stefan


----------



## JBroida (Sep 7, 2011)

hahaha


----------



## Dave Martell (Sep 7, 2011)

1. Live long enough to hold all of my grandkids.


----------



## jmforge (Sep 7, 2011)

1. Drive some barely street legal Porsche around the Nordschlief at the Nurburgring.
2. Have 24 straight hours of sex with Zooey Deschanel, Scarlett Johhannsen and Mila Kunis without dying.............and with video evidence.
3. Meet some knife collectors who are willing to pay me the price from one of my bowies that other more experienced knifemakers tell me they should be selling for.
4. Meet some artists that I have always admired like Jimmy Page, Billy Gibbons, Joe Perry, Robert Fripp, Gelsey Kirkland, Geddy Lee and a few more.
5. Finally cross the old inter-German border and see Eastern Europe. I had a big gap in my visits to Europe between 1988 and 2005. I have been back 6 times since and have yet to even see Berlin or Vienna for that matter even it was not behind the Iron Curtain.


----------



## Eamon Burke (Sep 7, 2011)

My actual 5, that guide my life in reality:
1. Take my wife on dates, at least every 2 weeks, without the kids.
2. Become gainfully self-employed.
3. Write a book, get it published.
4. See my kids grow up to be happy, capable, God-fearing women.
5. Get my mom into a great retirement home.

My personal 5:
1. Vacation in(read: eat my way through): India, Spain, Russia, Germany, Every British Isle, Sicily, and New Zealand.
2. Scuba dive with a Whale Shark
3. Watch the Fall sunrise from a tent in Machu Picchu
4. Land regular bar gigs in a Blues-Rock band
5. Fully live off the land for a decade


----------



## Chef Niloc (Sep 8, 2011)

I was just talking about this at work the other day

Would be cool to do before I Die

1) Take a trip in a submarine
2) Cook for the pope
3) Rob a bank
4) Drive a formula one race car 
5) Die a heroic death

The 5 coolest things I have done.

1) Cooked for the president and 1st lady ( Clinton's)
2) Being on good morning America
3) Saved a woman and her child from a burning automobile 
4) had a 3 way with two celebrity icons (both female!) 
5) Drank tea with the crypt keeper in the city of the dead (when in Cairo)


----------



## Eamon Burke (Sep 9, 2011)

Chef Niloc said:


> I was just talking about this at work the other day
> 
> Would be cool to do before I Die
> 
> ...


 
Holy crap Colin. I would believe the first 5 happened before the second. Ever consider writing a book about your life?


----------



## Salty dog (Sep 9, 2011)

What I want to do before I die:
#1Change peoples lives.

Cool things I'v done:
#1Change peoples lives.


----------



## oivind_dahle (Sep 9, 2011)

1. Travel the world
2. Go into space
3. Make a huge change for peoples lives. 
4. Have a 5 min break every day to stop and just look at the sky
5. Have a child

Coolest thing ever done:

My first date with my GF: known her for just 10 days and went to Rome on our first date. Asked her to marry me in front of Fontana de Trevi after a romantic dinner. Best date ever and still together 3 years later


----------



## Eamon Burke (Sep 9, 2011)

oivind_dahle said:


> My first date with my GF: known her for just 10 days and went to Rome on our first date. Asked her to marry me in front of Fontana de Trevi after a romantic dinner. Best date ever and still together 3 years later


 
That is cool. 

Maybe my coolest thing is that I'm happily married and have 2 great kids with my first ever girlfriend.


----------



## oivind_dahle (Sep 9, 2011)

Nice. I hope for kids myself. But my GF is 8 years younger than me and just finished her master degree. 
Congratz with your girlfriend. I wish I met mine 20 years ago


----------



## Chef Niloc (Sep 10, 2011)

oivind_dahle said:


> 1. Travel the world
> 2. Go into space
> 3. Make a huge change for peoples lives.
> 4. Have a 5 min break every day to stop and just look at the sky
> ...


 
Nice my wedding is in Rome at st Peters in just over a month ( oct 28th)


----------



## Lefty (Sep 10, 2011)

Seriously?


----------



## Chef Niloc (Sep 10, 2011)

If that's directed at me?? Yes


----------



## Lefty (Sep 10, 2011)

Yup, at you. That's nuts! 
I need to learn more about you. And that might sound creepy, but i swear it isn't! Haha


----------



## mr drinky (Sep 11, 2011)

My bucket wishes right now are:

1) Live in Paris for at least a few years.
2) Start my own cookware store.
3) Have another child. 
4) See the Amazon.
5) Become a butcher.
6) And most importantly, be the best imperfect Dad I can possibly be.

k.


----------



## oivind_dahle (Sep 11, 2011)

Cool Colin. Wish you the best in Rome - fantastic city!


----------



## Chef Niloc (Sep 13, 2011)

Lefty said:


> Yup, at you. That's nuts!
> I need to learn more about you. And that might sound creepy, but i swear it isn't! Haha


 
Stick around here and you can learn all there is to learn about knives... And me. between work and home life this is the only group of friends I have.

The Rome thing acutely is a selfish way of cheeping out on a day that should be about Marissa and I. With 20 years in the Bizz and having been to many many weddings the one thing I have learned is that big NY weddings are stupid wast of money, and make the day more about the family and guests then the couple getting married. 
I wanted to just elope in Vegas, but Marissa's family threw a fit when they herd about that. They want us to have this big 100,000 wedding so they can show off to the Jones, but want me to pay for it. Even worse I could of had the Hollywood wedding they wanted by doing it out in the Hampton's were I use to work for next to nothing. My old boss and me are still good friends, parties start at that place for 500 a head he would have done it for me for the cost of food. So what's the trouble? The hour and a half drive is to far to go for her family!!! Don't get me wrong I love her family but that was the straw that broke my back. My brother and sister still live in West Hampton and the rest of my family would have to drive from Florida and Pennsylvania. So after many moths of this stress my mom came up with the best idea. "Why not have your cousin do the wedding for you in rome"? See Marissa's family are old school Italian and my cousin is a cardinal in the church, how could they argue with that! Believe it or not they started to but then once we picked the date my cousin got back to me and sad he could arrange a papal blessing by the pope! Case closed no more trouble.


----------



## kalaeb (Sep 13, 2011)

Congrats on the wedding! I guess you can't really go wrong with the papal blessing.


----------



## swarfrat (Sep 13, 2011)

1. ...to fight a desperate battle against incredible odds.


----------



## Chef Niloc (Sep 15, 2011)

swarfrat said:


> 1. ...to fight a desperate battle against incredible odds.


 
Is that guy from the last star fighter?


----------



## Lefty (Sep 15, 2011)

Colin, I got married in St. Peter's...just not the one you're getting married in.  Nevertheless, it's a beautiful Basilica, in my hometown, and the day wet off without a hitch, as I'm sure yours will.

I guess I should make my few points. I won't call it a bucket list, because of the conotations. So, here are my checkpoints:

What I have Done (I'm only 27, so give me a break):
Marry my highschool sweetheart.
Get hired by a Fire Department
Win a long drive competition at an official tournament.
Shoot a round of 64 on a PGA level golf course.
Play hockey with an NHLer

What I Hope to Do:
Have a happy and successful marriage.
Get through probation, then make 1st class with FD.
Go to Japan.
Get a hole-in-one.
Make a chef's knife that performs like I want it to.
Complete a triathlon.
Be able to support my mother financially, should she ever need it.


----------



## swarfrat (Sep 15, 2011)

Chef Niloc said:


> Is that guy from the last star fighter?


 Affirmative.


----------



## Lefty (Sep 15, 2011)

While studying my books, I realized I should add "retire after a long, rewarding and safe career in the fire service" to my 'hope list'.


----------



## Chef Niloc (Mar 24, 2012)

Chef Niloc said:


> I was just talking about this at work the other day
> 
> Would be cool to do before I Die
> 
> ...



Forgot To up date

Pope, check


----------



## Chef Niloc (Mar 24, 2012)

Chef Niloc said:


> Forgot To up date
> 
> Pope, check


I baked him chocolate chip cookies, my cousin told me he loved them and seeing that I only had a short amount of time with him I thought it best to just bake them and bring them. I know it's not Like cooking him dinner, but it still counts....I think?


----------



## add (Mar 24, 2012)

Chef Niloc said:


> The 5 coolest things I have done.
> 
> 1) Cooked for the president and 1st lady ( Clinton's)
> 2) Being on good morning America
> ...



C'mon Niloc. *extremely agitated*

Give it up... least, how 'bout some clues man !!


----------



## add (Mar 24, 2012)

Don't make us guess.

OK...

_Betty White_ and _Oprah_?


----------



## Eamon Burke (Mar 24, 2012)

Roseanne Barr and Paula Deen


----------



## Chifunda (Mar 24, 2012)

BurkeCutlery said:


> Roseanne Barr and Paula Deen



Ummm, he said, "both female."


----------



## Chef Niloc (Mar 24, 2012)

add said:


> C'mon Niloc. *extremely agitated*
> 
> Give it up... least, how 'bout some clues man !!



One is a pro tennis player the other a fashion model/actress, both known to be "good friends" in the media...that's all I'm saying except just in case this comes up it was long before I started dating wife, so 8 years ago or more.


----------



## knyfeknerd (Mar 25, 2012)

1 Kate Beckinsale
2 Jennifer Aniston as Rachel from Friends in Princess Leia Slave costume
3 Scarlett Johansen
4 Megan Fox before Brian Austin Green hit it 
5 Some hot tennis player so I can "one up" Chef Niloc


----------



## Chef Niloc (Mar 26, 2012)

knyfeknerd said:


> 1 Kate Beckinsale
> 2 Jennifer Aniston as Rachel from Friends in Princess Leia Slave costume
> 3 Scarlett Johansen
> 4 Megan Fox before Brian Austin Green hit it
> 5 Some hot tennis player so I can "one up" Chef Niloc



All 5 at the same time!!! All I can say is Pimp pimp pimp that's the best kinky 6 way in the world


----------

